# Coho Kill at Hatchery



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

i still dont know Y ..that place isnt fenced like a PRISON.. Razor wire
AND shoot on site...:smile-mad


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

River Keeper said:


> All that fish is made into Dog and Cat food so who cares.In the day you use to be able to go there and get a fish a day .Now its all Greed.RK


 I care because if it wasn't for good luck with a heavy run it would have cost all of us. There are still programs for the public to get fish collected at weirs and if the DNR can cover some hatchery costs by selling the fish that's good too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Mabey they will mount a couple of game cams on poles to catch the idiots next time. The DNR probably has a fair share of cams, even if they had to purchase them the cost would be a very minor portion of their budget. Well take it out of the non game wildlife budget, it has millions of dolars in surplus. I've heard that a Michigan bird watcher license just went up to $2.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

tannhd said:


> Probably someone from Ohio or Illinois.


Maybe, no lie, but most of the snaggers I saw at the pm were from out of state, they just don't care.


----------



## snowandgo (Aug 14, 2009)

Whats next. Snagging the aquarium at bass pro shop.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

snowandgo said:


> Whats next. Snagging the aquarium at bass pro shop.


Ive been eyeing up that pond at cabelas myself. What does bass pro have to offer?


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

troutguy26 said:


> Ive been eyeing up that pond at cabelas myself. What does bass pro have to offer?


LOL i was buying a new pole the other day, I sooo wanted to hook one of them salmon at cabelas to find out if it worked good enough...


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

I heard the fish at sea world were biting good, green crinkle hootchie mama's with meat rigs. Trolling as fast as you can run. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> Maybe, no lie, but most of the snaggers I saw at the pm were from out of state, they just don't care.


 Out of state violators have to pay cash bond or go to jail. Plus they can lose their hunting and fishing rights and equipment up to and including vehicle seizure or watercraft.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> Out of state violators have to pay cash bond or go to jail. Plus they can lose their hunting and fishing rights and equipment up to and including vehicle seizure or watercraft.



It would be extremely useful if some violators are sentenced to community service cleaning up from Tippy down to Sawdust.
They should make a point of writing a few tickets just for that purpose alone.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

wow,no one has said anything about what happened at the little manistee this spring..we lost over a 1000 steelhead that died in the tanks due to what the DNR said was low oxygen..now its low o2 that killed the coho..hmm...sorry but i dont trust anything the DNR has to say..they never take any blame for their screw ups..


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

I dont think there are too many pot heads getting high and killing mass amounts of fish after sounds more like a bathsalt thing to me haha! But in all seriousness how did they manage to kill that many fish?


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds like they were trying to snag the fish, which paniked them they all went to one end of the pond plugged intake and sufficated.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

What a waste.... They deserve some jail time


----------

